# 13" Vogue Tires



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone Know where i can get 4 13" New Vogue tires, i dont even know if they make them anymore, but its what i want. dont matter the price, just need to know where to get them


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

They are discontinued.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

There still out there. i just sold my last 4 sets about a year ago.. you just gotta look.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

What size you need?


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

Available in all sorts of sizes including: 155/80/13, 175/70/13, 175/70/14


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 08:24 AM~11789823
> *Available in all sorts of sizes including:  155/80/13, 175/70/13, 175/70/14
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 155/80R13s, and how old are they? I don't need them coming apart on a drive...


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

They came off the line the 3rd or 4th week of 2008. Can't get much newer than that.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

3rd or 4th week of August. Price is $149 per tire. These are not grind outs. We vulcanize the rubber onto the sidewall and then trim off any excess rubber.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 07:08 AM~11790016
> *3rd or 4th week of August.  Price is $149 per tire.  These are not grind outs.  We vulcanize the rubber onto the sidewall and then trim off any excess rubber.
> *


Whats vulcanize mean?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 09:08 AM~11790016
> *3rd or 4th week of August.  Price is $149 per tire.  These are not grind outs.  We vulcanize the rubber onto the sidewall and then trim off any excess rubber.
> *


So they're not Vogues, but tires made to look like them. What brand of tires do you use, Firestones? Not a bad price. Do you ship?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 06:24 AM~11789823
> *Available in all sorts of sizes including:  155/80/13, 175/70/13, 175/70/14
> 
> 
> ...


REAL VOGUES NEVER CAME IN 155 80s from what I remember??


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 10:15 AM~11790068
> *Whats vulcanize mean?
> *


It's a chemical process that uses heat, pressure and time to cure uncured rubber. Vulcanization is how all tires are made.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 10:17 AM~11790085
> *REAL VOGUES NEVER CAME IN 155 80s from what I remember??
> *


You are correct.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 08:17 AM~11790521
> *You are correct.
> *


NOW I UNDERSTAND.

So- what kind of tires are used then??


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 11:36 AM~11790677
> *NOW I UNDERSTAND.
> 
> So- what kind of tires are used then??
> *


We just got a shipment of 100 Firestone FR380's in on Friday. Manufacture date is 3108, or 31st week of 2008. Brand fuckin new.


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 10:15 AM~11790068
> *Whats vulcanize mean?
> *


vul·can·ize Pronunciation[vuhl-kuh-nahyz] 

–verb (used with object), 
1. to treat (rubber) with sulfur and heat, thereby imparting strength, greater elasticity, durability, etc. 

2. to subject (a substance other than rubber) to some analogous process, as to harden it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 10:17 AM~11790521
> *You are correct.
> *


So how are you selling them at $150 a tire


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 08:24 AM~11789823
> *Available in all sorts of sizes including:  155/80/13, 175/70/13, 175/70/14
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: shaved.. from looks of it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11793923
> *So how are you selling them at $150 a tire
> *


i wouldnt pay more then $50 each.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 07:09 PM~11794874
> *:uh:      shaved..  from looks of it.
> *


NOPE.

We vulcanize uncured rubber onto the sidewall of a brand name tire. The tire in the picture is actually a 16" Firestone. I'll post some more pictures soon. There is actually a dyslexic vogue coming through the plant tomorrow. You'll see what I mean when I post pic.

We aren't some bullshit company out to rip people off. We have a unique process that we have damn near perfected over the last decade to fill a demand.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 6 2008, 05:38 PM~11793923
> *So how are you selling them at $150 a tire
> *



when I use the term "vogue", I'm talking about a style, not a brand. we don't produce the vogue "brand", we produce the look. Actually, we can take the look a step further. You want white and red or even white and blue instead of white and gold? You got it. Want the gold under the white? You got it. How about a 1" goldwall? You got it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11795475
> *NOPE.
> 
> We vulcanize uncured rubber onto the sidewall of a brand name tire.  The tire in the picture is actually a 16" Firestone.  I'll post some more pictures soon.  There is actually a dyslexic vogue coming through the plant tomorrow.  You'll see what I mean when I post pic.
> ...





> *Vulcanization (or Vulcanisation) refers to a specific curing process of rubber involving high heat and the addition of sulfur or other equivalent curatives. It is a chemical process in which polymer molecules are linked to other polymer molecules by atomic bridges composed of sulfur atoms or carbon to carbon bonds. The end result is that the springy rubber molecules become cross-linked to a greater or lesser extent. This makes the bulk material harder, much more durable and also more resistant to chemical attack. It also makes the surface of the material smoother and prevents it from sticking to metal or plastic chemical catalysts.
> 
> This heavily cross-linked polymer has strong covalent bonds, with strong forces between the chains, and is therefore an insoluble and infusible, thermosetting polymer.
> 
> ...


ok.. maybe i'd pay $60 then.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you have a website DBtires


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 6 2008, 10:40 PM~11797094
> *Do you have a website DBtires
> *


www.dbtires.com


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the info., i will PM you with some more questions


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

*lysdexic vogue*


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

u guys still make those :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Come down on the price I'll take a set. $149 for a 13" tire is ridiculous uffin:

Your shop in the Myrtle Beach area?


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 PM~11807289
> *Come down on the price I'll take a set. $149 for a 13" tire is ridiculous uffin:
> 
> Your shop in the Myrtle Beach area?
> *



I agree that $149 per tire is ridiculous IF you're buying right off the shelf. We modify the tires to create the look you want. It takes time, material, and people to do what we do.

Our plant is about 15 minutes from Myrtle Vegas.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn yall right down the road hmm might have to pay yall a visit next time I'm in Myrtle beach


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 7 2008, 10:28 PM~11807289
> *Come down on the price I'll take a set. $149 for a 13" tire is ridiculous uffin:
> 
> Your shop in the Myrtle Beach area?
> *



Yeah that price is kinda steep though


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 7 2008, 08:13 AM~11799930
> *www.dbtires.com
> *



great website


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 7 2008, 12:35 PM~11802331
> *lysdexic vogue
> 
> 
> ...


thats like a Royal Seal tire


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11816175
> *thats like a Royal Seal tire
> *


That's right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11816411
> *That's right.
> *


actually diggin some of your tires. nobody makes the wider white wall 13's anymore. least not in a radial. just price is steep. out of my range. :angry: 

http://www.dbtires.com/2008Catalog/hi/13.htm


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

so are they still 150?


----------



## ryan7974 (Aug 2, 2010)

How much for 155/80/13 a set sent to 46221


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.K.Dogg1968 (Oct 14, 2020)

dbtires said:


> What size you need?


----------



## Mr.K.Dogg1968 (Oct 14, 2020)

¹3
13" with chrome or triple gold double gold or all gold Daytons 100 spoke with the faton stamp


----------



## Mr.K.Dogg1968 (Oct 14, 2020)

How much for a set of daytons and 13 "vogue tires


----------

